# doubt regarding bank account for expat woman in Dubai



## vvpv (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a bank account in an international bank in Dubai which is in my sole name. I had done it as a safety precaution since I had heard that joint accounts get frozen on the event of the death of the husband and it takes time to get the money and also there is no guarantee that the wife will be the beneficiary. 

Now I want to know certain details. I am a housewife being sponsored by my husband. I have a son who is stil a minor and a daughter who is an adult and studying in a university abroad. 

What happens to my account in the event of my death? Now my son and daughter are being sponsored by my husband but who will get the money lying in my account? Will my children automatically get the amount? Will my daughter who is an adult automatically have access to the account if my husband provides the death certiicate and the relationship proof? Or is it my husband who will be able to access the account? Will that account get frozen till my husband is able to provide the documents? I want to know who the ultimate beneficiary will be.

What do I need to do if I want the amount to be divided in half, one half going to my son and one half to my daughter? Do I need to make a will for that? Am I eligible to make a will even if I am not working and am on the sponsorship of my husband? 

In India, we are able to give the names of nominess for savings bank accounts. But I do not seem to see that practice here.

I also have a joint account with my husband. In the even of my husband's death, I know that the account will get frozen and my children and I have to leave the country within a month. Will my children and I be the ultimate beneficiaries if we provide the relevant details such as the death certificated, passport details etc. I have heard that my husband's father and brothers and not the wife will be beneficiaries in case of his death. My husband is the youngest son and is his father is not dependant on him. His brothers are retired and their children are working and earning. Does my husband need to make a will to ensure that either full or part of the amount in his account comes to his wife and children?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Wow! These are a lot of questions.

From what I understand, in the event of your death, it is your husband who will be the beneficiary and it is his responsibility to then distribute the money as per your wishes.

There is nothing preventing you from making a will. If you have a doubt, I would suggest you go ahead and prepare one and ensure that it covers each and every tiny detail. You should check with the consulate on how you can get the will legally attested as well.

As for all your bank related questions, it would be best to call your bank directly to get these answered.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A similar thread - may answer your questions or may not
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...g-dubai/26155-death-expats-uae-questions.html


----------



## vvpv (Mar 20, 2011)

Thanks for your replies.



> From what I understand, in the event of your death, it is your husband who will be the beneficiary and it is his responsibility to then distribute the money as per your wishes.


Will not my account get frozen in the event of my death just as my spouse's will be in the event of his?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Well we are all under the Sharia law and you should think in ways to minimize that impact.

one of things that you can do is to transfer funds periodically from your UAE account and service your son's account through that account being held offshore. 

If there is trust among you all share your passwords and so forth, but again at the event of death your account will get frozen regardless whether it is a single or a joint account. 

HSBC can be used for that purpose I dont know the other banks.

If you buy properties here I recommend getting a good lawyer for the will. Got properties in different locations ? maybe power of attorney to relatives would suffice...

I personally set up account transfers and provided power of attorney to relatives


----------

